# ST Coilovers at HPA Motorsports



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*ST Coilovers at HPA Motorsports ***Group Buy Available****

HPA is pleased to offer all ST VW / Audi applications online at: http://www.hpamotorsport.com/st.htm

***GROUP BUY***

*ST Coilovers*

HPA Motorsports is the original exclusive importer of KW Suspensions for the North American market, beginning over a decade ago.

Since 1979, the ST brand has been associated with cutting edge suspension offerings for a broad platform of vehicles. In 2005, KW Automotive GmbH of Germany acquired the ST brand with visions of lifting the quality expectations for the budget conscious enthusiast. 

Using KW’s European technology, the ST brand sets the bar for quality and functionality within a market segment overrun by rebranded offshore knock offs. 










*ST Suspensions Coilovers feature:*

• Zinc plated steel housings with “D” shaped threads to ensure ease of height adjustment across the life of the damper 

• Steel impregnated composite spring seats guarantee against corrosion and prevent binding when adjusting ride height 

• Pre-set low pressure twin tube damper construction optimizes pitch and roll without compromising comfort over harsh road surfaces 

• Self centering integrated dust boots protect piston rods and seals from stone chips and road debris 

• Rising rate Elastomer bumpstops increase spring rate under extreme conditions to avoid the need for a stiff ride in day to day usage 

• High tensile steel springs offer more travel than standard steel 

• 5 year limited warranty backed by the world’s largest coilover manufacturer 










Visit our website or call HPA at 604.598.8520 for more information.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Special pricing available. IM me if interested. Thanks.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

FYI to everyone, I PM'd VAD and was told that if we could get 10 guys together on a group buy the price for base coilovers would be $699 US/CAN shipped...

So - Who is interested in a *group buy*? That's a great price, not to mention these coilovers will be good for people who have to deal with seasonal weather and road conditions. If anyone is interested, post up :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

l88m22vette said:


> ...these coilovers will be good for people who have to deal with seasonal weather and road conditions...


Great point :thumbup:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

id buy a set for that group buy price...rolling on stock with 80k miles


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

l88m22vette said:


> ...if we could get 10 guys together on a group buy the price for base coilovers would be $699 US/CAN shipped...


1. speed51133!
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

speed51133! said:


> id buy a set for that group buy price...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Volksdude27 (Nov 25, 2005)

damn I just bought V-maxx and now you come up with this???

Sad It'll be too much of a PITA to remove/sell (especially sell) the v-maxx and buy these...

Edit: Damn I'll still try to sell them...


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Depending on timing, I'm in on this. :thumbup:


----------



## wrparrish (Nov 13, 2008)

Ive got the money now, so put me down on the GB list, and ill give it some time to see if we can pull it off.


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Im in the same boat. A little later down the road would be perfect.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> 1. speed51133!
> 2. Volksdude27
> 3. 20v master
> 4. wrparrish
> ...


keep 'em coming! we need to get to 10...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

G'D60 said:


> Im in the same boat. A little later down the road would be perfect.


I will make the timeframe as reasonable as I can...

Let's get 10 confirmed first.


----------



## germanstyle (Jan 8, 2004)

Hey Darryl, what's the height range on these? As for ride, I would assume they ride similar to a KW V1?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

germanstyle said:


> Hey Darryl, what's the height range on these? As for ride, I would assume they ride similar to a KW V1?


From our website:

Lowering range
*Front: 30-50mm
Rear: 30-50mm*

Ride is very similar to a V1...:thumbup:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Guys these are great coils :thumbup: I love mine! Amazing group buy opportunity


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Guys these are great coils :thumbup: I love mine! Amazing group buy opportunity


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ericgl (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm in at the group buy price.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. speed51133!
2. Volksdude27
3. 20v master
4. wrparrish
5. G'D 60
6. ericgl
7.
8.
9.
10.

4 more to go!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> 1. speed51133!
> 2. Volksdude27
> 3. 20v master
> 4. wrparrish
> ...


3 more...


----------



## sebastianjbauer (Apr 10, 2003)

Can I participate in the GB even though I need the MKVI GTI version? Or is this for TT application only?


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> 3 more...



I'm in!


----------



## 313TT (Oct 14, 2010)

Put me in as number 9 then :thumbup: I need them asap lol for my 01 tt awd, got wheels, lip, in rims, just need to complete it with suspension :thumbup: please pm me when all ten are confirmed, I'm ready to pay :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> 1. speed51133!
> 2. Volksdude27
> 3. 20v master
> 4. wrparrish
> ...


Congrats guys, you hit the target.  Now, before you celebrate, I need everyone to contact me with their details (and method of payment) in order to CONFIRM the group buy price. 

And to anyone else who is interested, get your name in soon, I am not extending this forever.

Looking forward to hearing from all of you...:thumbup:


----------



## ericgl (Apr 1, 2010)

PMed you to complete the transaction. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

ericgl said:


> PMed you to complete the transaction. Thanks!


Thank you...let's get everyone else confirmed and we can get these ordered....


----------



## 313TT (Oct 14, 2010)

pm'd my info also


----------



## sebastianjbauer (Apr 10, 2003)

In. PM sent.


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

Pme'd my info too:beer:


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

payment sent!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

jun_1.8T said:


> Pme'd my info too:beer:


 I'm here from 9am to 5pm PST (west coast)...


----------



## germanstyle (Jan 8, 2004)

Sent you a PM. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

2 more payment confirmations needed and we will have ourselves 10 winners! 

Contact me directly and let's get this done!


----------



## 313TT (Oct 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> 2 more payment confirmations needed and we will have ourselves 10 winners!
> 
> Contact me directly and let's get this done!


 Yes, please those who put thier names on the list. Let's speed up the process, so we can get our coils :laugh:... Paid and waiting lol


----------



## Nihuel (Mar 31, 2010)

AAAAAHHHHHHH Can you add one more guy?!?!?! i want in!


----------



## Volksdude27 (Nov 25, 2005)

Nihuel said:


> AAAAAHHHHHHH Can you add one more guy?!?!?! i want in!


 take my place bro, i couldn't sell the V-maxx and won't make it in time...


----------



## Nihuel (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks dude!


----------



## kevkrohn (Dec 6, 2009)

room for one more?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

kevkrohn said:


> room for one more?


 The idea wasn't to take _only_ 10 orders! 

This offer is open to anyone interested. To get the best possible shipping results, I would like to get as many orders as possible in this week. (the sooner the better). 

The more kits KW has to produce, the more likely people get their kits sooner. 

*604.598.8520 x 110* 

Let's do this!


----------



## Nihuel (Mar 31, 2010)

All payed and anctiously twiddling my thumbs!


----------



## 313TT (Oct 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> The idea wasn't to take _only_ 10 orders!
> 
> This offer is open to anyone interested. To get the best possible shipping results, I would like to get as many orders as possible in this week. (the sooner the better).
> 
> ...


 Just a question, when you have all your first 10 confirmed payment in. When will the orders start shipping?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

do i pay now? 
do you charge the card once shipped or right now?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

313TT said:


> Just a question, when you have all your first 10 confirmed payment in. When will the orders start shipping?


 We recieve individual tracking for each order withing 1-2 days (from payment date) from KW. We then will forward that information to each paying customer.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

speed51133! said:


> do i pay now?
> do you charge the card once shipped or right now?


 You can call me now to make payment. 604.598.8520 x 110 

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Still waiting to hear from a couple of you...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Still waiting to hear from a couple of you...


 Took another 2 orders yesterday...anyone else? Call me today...I'm going to close this up soon...


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Glad to hear the group buy was a success, if I didn't have to worry about paying for clutch labor on a quattro I'd be all over this deal :facepalm: Report back how the coilovers feel!


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

I just installed a set of ST's on my e46 M3, they are amazingly comfortable. If you're looking for pure performance, this is not for you. If you're looking for something for the street with some spirited driving, you'll be VERY happy. I can't wait to get these on the TT.


----------



## sebastianjbauer (Apr 10, 2003)

sicklyscott said:


> I just installed a set of ST's on my e46 M3, they are amazingly comfortable. If you're looking for pure performance, this is not for you. If you're looking for something for the street with some spirited driving, you'll be VERY happy. I can't wait to get these on the TT.


 I can't wait!!! :thumbup: 

Darryl -- when do you think they'll ship?


----------



## ericgl (Apr 1, 2010)

For those interested, I got my tracking information Friday, and Fedex tried to deliver Saturday. Unfortunately I was out and they wouldn't deliver without a signature.


----------



## 313TT (Oct 14, 2010)

ericgl said:


> For those interested, I got my tracking information Friday, and Fedex tried to deliver Saturday. Unfortunately I was out and they wouldn't deliver without a signature.


 :banghead::banghead: no confirmation yet lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

313TT said:


> :banghead::banghead: no confirmation yet


 Please keep me posted...


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Got my purchase receipt from HPA thanks! however there is no tracking number listed. it just says 'ground' 

Anyone else get a tracking number?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

G'D60 said:


> Got my purchase receipt from HPA thanks! however there is no tracking number listed. it just says 'ground'
> 
> Anyone else get a tracking number?


 Tracking number sometimes takes a day to materialize. If you don't hear from us, contact me directly. Thanks.


----------



## ericgl (Apr 1, 2010)

Got mine today. Good work HPA!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

ARGH why don't I have money?!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

ericgl said:


> Got mine today. Good work HPA!


 Anyone else? Let me know before the end of the week...after that its regular price...


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

hey im interested still ok for another order!?


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Anyone have any pictures of how low they go?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

320hpBlackTT said:


> hey im interested still ok for another order!?


 IM Sent...:thumbup:


----------



## Nihuel (Mar 31, 2010)

Got mine    they look awesome! (in the box) Hope i can put them in sooon! Will def post some pics after I do


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

ordered mine today  :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 313TT (Oct 14, 2010)

Got the coils in today :thumbup: need a break in the weather to start tweaking!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

313TT said:


> Got the coils in today :thumbup:


 
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

320hpBlackTT said:


> ordered mine today  :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


 Keep 'em coming...I'm not doing this deal forever...:thumbup:


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

Got the coils in yesterday, I need to get the top working correctly first before these go on but I'm very excited. 1 week with the STs on the M3 and I absolutely love them. This is going to be a BIG improvement for the TT!


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Got my lowness on friday. can't wait to put it in!


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Would you recommend adjustable control arms?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Would you recommend adjustable control arms?


Send me an e-mail  about this. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

sicklyscott said:


> ...This is going to be a BIG improvement for the TT!


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sebastianjbauer (Apr 10, 2003)

_Finally_ had a chance to pick up the suspension at UPS. Was on a business trip and had to have them hold it. Everything looks flawless -- packaging was good enough to ship a carton of eggs, and the coilovers look mint. And for those who still don't believe it's the real deal, the shipping invoice was on KW letterhead. 

Having them installed in two weeks... can't wait. Thanks again Darryl. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

sebastianjbauer said:


> Thanks again Darryl. :thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup:

Still have room for a couple more orders....opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

IMs replied...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Bump Bump Happy Customer :thumbup:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Still have room for a couple more orders....opcorn:


this is still going ??


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

ian c - U.K. said:


> this is still going ??


IM sent...:thumbup:


----------



## 313TT (Oct 14, 2010)

I just noticed, so why is some springs green like in my package, while others like the one thats posted is yellow?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

313TT said:


> I just noticed, so why is some springs green like in my package, while others like the one thats posted is yellow?


It is just product transition between ST product and KW product. Exact same hardware specs, just a change in color. Have a look at the pic at the start of the thread:


----------



## okiedog (Jun 9, 2008)

*?*

is this deal still available?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

okiedog said:


> is this deal still available?


IM sent...


----------



## lopaka808 (Feb 8, 2011)

Dam i miss another sick group buy.........man let me know if your going to have another one soon


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

lopaka808 said:


> Dam i miss another sick group buy.........man let me know if your going to have another one soon


IM Sent :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

IMs replied...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

IMs replied...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

IMs replied...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

IMs replied...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

IMs replied...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TavoG (Dec 3, 2009)

Im interested can you send some info? I have a 2001 audi tt quattro 6 spd. will they fit? thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

TavoG said:


> Im interested can you send some info? I have a 2001 audi tt quattro 6 spd. will they fit? thanks


IM sent...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

had one or two slight issues but nothing major....


















BEFORE









AFTER


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

Why hasn't anyone said how they ride?


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

mbaron said:


> Why hasn't anyone said how they ride?


Well ive only had them in......a day haha nees to get it aligned then ill get back to you


----------



## 313TT (Oct 14, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^
What were the minor issues, I've been thinking about tackling the suspension job myself. TT looks nice by the way :thumbup:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

mbaron said:


> Why hasn't anyone said how they ride?


Just got it aligned drove it like 10 miles did some crazy turns and such.....RIDES LIKE A DREAM haha sounds crazy but i like how it rides better than my friends konis in his newer evo :thumbup:


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

damnit, now I want them.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

313TT said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> What were the minor issues, I've been thinking about tackling the suspension job myself. TT looks nice by the way :thumbup:


like i said very minor issues....we will start with the worst one and from what i understand its pretty common knowledge with people who do coilovers on TTs.....with the rear adjustments in the springs the rear of the car sits to high even with the spring at its lowest setting the car still has 2 inches of wheel gap.....remove the perches/adjustments from the springs in the back and you get perfect ride height not a big deal just was a pain in the ass installing everything then taking everything apart to make it right then re installing.
Second very minor issue was on my passenger side front strut they have the locations on the struts for the rubber fittings on your brake line and sensors ...well on the passenger side they didnt fit in at all was at the wrong place height wise on the strut not a big deal zip ties solved the problem and the collar the bolts around the strut that holds some lines no longer fits as it is way to big....once again not an issue zip ties look fine and work great. The only thing that you need that doesnt come with this kit for just the basic install is the new bushings and bearings for the front struts. Your going to also want to make sure depending on mileage that you replace ball joints, and tie rod ends as well and if you plan on going low your going to need adjustable control arms at the minimum at least one set....I went with gruven parts adjustable rear control arms and they are beautiful! Well if you have any other questions or anything feel free to pm me or post in here


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

313TT said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> What were the minor issues, I've been thinking about tackling the suspension job myself. TT looks nice by the way :thumbup:


Oh and since we ran into so many issues with my car including stripped tie rod ends and other stripped holes and a ton of rust it took 3 of us 17 hours....and two of us are actual mechanics with one of us being an automotive mechanic haha dont worry i doubt anyone else will have the problems that i had let alone how many times we adjusted everything haha


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

mbaron said:


> damnit, now I want them.


You know where to find me.

IM's replied.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

IMs sent and e-mails replied...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## germanstyle (Jan 8, 2004)

Hey Darryl, does this price apply to other cars as well? I'm looking for a set of a 2010 Audi A3 Quattro.....hit me up with some details on a price for them.

Cheers


----------



## kraems17 (Jun 26, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> IMs sent and e-mails replied...:thumbup::thumbup:


 Email sent for A3Q 8p order placed through the HPA website.


----------



## Arnolds64 (Nov 13, 2009)

*OLD GROUP Buy?*

March of this year or now? Did I miss something? Where's the price?


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

looking to buy a set on Friday, 2001 Audi TT FWD price? feel free to pm


----------

